# Pro-Work router bits



## Chop'n'Join (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi 
Has anyone used Pro-Work router bits? 
Seen some large 1/2 shank bits going cheap. 
Just wondered if they are any good. 
Any comments will be appreciated.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the brand, CJ..


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Never heard of that brand. Where did you find these bits? Please fill out your profile so we will know where you are located and can maybe help you as well as call you by your first name.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Pro-worktools co.,Ltd.| CARBIDE ALLOY ELECTRIC HAMMER DRILLS | CHISELS | T.C.T. CIRCULAR SAW BLADES | DIAMOND WHEELS | SETS WITH WOODEN CASE | ROUTER BITS | ADJUSTABLE CUTTER HEADS | T.C.T.MOULDING CUTTERS | DOWEL DRILLS | HOLLOW ELECTRIC HAMMER DRIL


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Intriguing ! I'd never heard of them. Their website looks very professional and they appear to be offering 'professional' type tooling, with a good range of solid carbide and replaceable tip tooling. I did wonder about the hotmail email address though !

Where have you found them offered under their own name? They are Chinese and I would guess normally appear under other people's brand names.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Chop'n'Join (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi
They are listed with this item number on eBay 380164732500
They are packaged under the name Pro-Work
I looked at their web site but can't find any dealers anywhere by doing a net search.
Bit of a puzzle!
I will try and message the person selling them to try and get more info.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

I would say its either a front company for fraud, or a small time reseller trying to make it big. Which the later is more likely the case. I would guess them to be buying wholesale from/in China and reselling via eBay.


----------

